# Sexing Julidochromis transcriptus



## Daniil (Mar 22, 2007)

How to tell apart male and female Julidochromis transcriptus


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

When they are adult, size is the easiest as male julis (with very few exception) are much smaller than the females.

The other way is to vent them This article has close up pic of the vents of male and females cichlids including julies. http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm

But the quick answer is the male will have a longer pointed scale (sometimes it looks slightly hooked) at the back of the vent and the female will have a shorter stubbier scale.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Actually... I believe in transcriptus it is the reverse. The females are not always the large ones in Julidochromis.

Now... if we are talking about... Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe). Different ball game.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Julies can be vented without much difficulty.


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

The females are smaller...at least mine are. They also have a notch on top of the dorsal fin. it is more prominent on some females than others. I do not see it on juveniles though.


----------

